# My old cat



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Just scrambled some eggs for my cat. Love her!









She's been with me 14 years. I got her the year I graduated hush school. Gettin old. We decided to bring here indoors full time today. Getting sluggish and tired.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

High not hush... Lol


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

What a cute cat! Hope she lives an awesome indoor life.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Thanks! She is sweet! She was indoors the first 7 years... Then farm life happens ..


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

This dang cat!!!!


----------



## kaax (Nov 21, 2012)

She's beautiful.

Kaax- another cat person


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

jennifer said:


> This dang cat!!!!


She looks like a poofy kitten!


----------

